# Most annoying "thing" in video games?



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 15, 2010)

Lets get a bit of lighthearted discussion in here aside from all the doom and gloom topics here. 

*What is (in your opinion) The most annoying "thing" in a video game. It could literally be anything. a character, a powerup, a line of text, a conversation, an enemy, a boss battle, control scheme, whatever. If its annoying, and its in a video game, it can be posted here!*


I'll go first to give an example. Mine would have to be the beggars from Assassin's Creed. they got on my goddamn nerves and actually got me killed from time to time. 
Video of what im talking about.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NxV5YhFchs


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 15, 2010)

I just toss them
just like those anoying people playing songs in ACII

anyway escort missions ftl in any game


----------



## Magmorph (Jan 15, 2010)

When you are trying to use a health cheat in Grand theft auto 4 and you keep getting hit by bullets from the police.

Also the guy that always calls and wants to go bowling.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 15, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> When you are trying to use a health cheat in Grand theft auto 4 and you keep getting hit by bullets from the police.
> 
> Also the guy that always calls and wants to go bowling.



Man, in GTA:Vice City I had that down to a science. I could punch in the code in literally half a second.


----------



## Jeff88 (Jan 15, 2010)

That main guy from the Broken Sword DS, I can't even make myself to finish the game because of him. 
Worst character IMO.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 15, 2010)

I hate when a game starts and the protagonist is super-strong, all powered up and for whatever reason they lose it all. Then for the rest of the game you have to get back all the powers you lost in the beginning. I really hate that. The earliest example was sonic 3. He has all the gems and is all super-saiyan'd up and then knuckles knocks them out of him. Like WTF sonic? Why even gather the gems if all knuckles has to do is "spook you" and you're going to drop them.


Also, amnesia. For the love of god -- No more amnesia in RPGs. It's been done. It is enough.


----------



## megabug7 (Jan 15, 2010)

My biggest annoyance is actually in Zelda.

How many times does the game have to tell you how to use the Map or any other item - after the nth dungeon I am well aware how to use it.

It's more annoying if you can't skip the dialogue.

Other annoyances.

Are you sure? Yes -- No 

Saving before the game even starts. (mostly DS games).
Why? It's pointless.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 15, 2010)

Load times, disappointing endings, spoilers, gameplay-breaking glitches, ps3 not being hacked yet, my ds/psp being stolen, canceled games, tutorials that cram in too many things to remember (too lazy to write crap down,) losing my place in a game mid-way forgetting the story or what to do next

It's annoying how much Nintendo is determined to undermine early DSI adopters, not only with a weak focus on camera based gameplay, but with a quickly announced bigger (arguably) better version.


----------



## asdf (Jan 15, 2010)

Sewer levels.


----------



## Theraima (Jan 15, 2010)

Underwater levels.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 15, 2010)

Fission said:
			
		

> My biggest annoyance is actually in Zelda.
> 
> How many times does the game have to tell you how to use the Map or any other item - after the nth dungeon I am well aware how to use it.
> 
> ...


HEY LISTEN!


I gotta say the most annoying thing in gaming is the headcrab. Crawling through a dark vent with very little battery power left and then suddenly 

SCREECH you lost some health and now there's a headcrab crawling around in the dark.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 15, 2010)

My most annoying pet hate about any game is........

Those bloody animations at the start that tell you who made the game usually lasting ~15-30seconds, which usually you can't skip through or bypass - it's sooooo frustating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Look developers....I've KNOW who made the game so I don't need reminding every time I play the f**ker
Why not stick the credits as an option in the game menu so that if I need reminding I just select it from there

I wouldn't mind it if you give the opportunity by 'pressing any key' to skip the bloody thing (some game I've had I try every buttong - then find out you had to 'tap the screen' to skip), or in the case of PC games ... add a command to skip the intro altogether (like with Halflife/Steam games you can add '-nointro' to the shortcut)

I just want to switch on, select the game & get straight to the game menu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not wait around while some stupid animation plays out


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 15, 2010)

Fission said:
			
		

> Are you sure? Yes -- No
> 
> Saving before the game even starts. (mostly DS games).
> Why? It's pointless.


I don't remember which game it was, but on one of the Street Fighter games for the Saturn or the Dreamcast the first time you run it it says "WARNING - NO SAVE FILE FOUND", then "WARNING - CREATING SAVE", then "WARNING - SAVE CREATED SUCCESSFULLY".


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 15, 2010)

I hate the annoying sounds when you're low on health (Pokemon, LoZ).

Other than that I hate bad stories. I also am annoyed at slow games.

The most annoying to me...When I suck at the video game I'm playing. THAT'S frustrating.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 15, 2010)

The loading times on any game, especialllly NFS Shift.... DAMN.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Timed missions in an otherwise untimed game.... ugh.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 15, 2010)

Medusa Heads from Castlevania (especially the yellow ones that turns you into a statue).


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 15, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> anyway escort missions ftl in any game
> Mmm. The people never walk at the speed any normal person would. D:
> 
> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 15 2010, 09:32 AM) Timed missions in an otherwise untimed game.... ugh.


Very yes. :/ Any timed element in a loose and untimed gameplay is hella-annoying. D:


----------



## Fluto (Jan 15, 2010)

iwbtg the flash game

the whole game you the every minute !!!

get it ,play it, join my cause


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 15, 2010)

Having a countdown on a level, and the Lesser Ithraks in MPH, especially that one that jumps at you as soon as you come out of a door...

I'll post more if I think of more.


----------



## camurso_ (Jan 15, 2010)

The videos you can´t skip watching...


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 15, 2010)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> The videos you can´t skip watching...


Yeah, like those cutscenes which won't even stop, even when you slam every friggin' button on the controller. :/


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 15, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Timed missions in an otherwise untimed game.... ugh.



timed missions, omg yeah


----------



## Raika (Jan 15, 2010)

Missions that have time limits. I prefer to do things at my own pace.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 15, 2010)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> The videos you can´t skip watching...


Actually, should've mentioned this too. I hate those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Especially if you die on a level and need to go through it all again. I also hate it on checkpoint/save-per-level games where you're near the end, die and need to repeat everything.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 15, 2010)

Unskippable cutscenes, especially ones you have to watch over if you die.

Specific to games, the Hands that drop from the ceiling in Zelda, the beeping of low life in Zelda and Pokemon, and currently, the weird dead body mechanics in Demon's Souls (in an average game I probably wouldn't notice, but in such an unbelievable game it really stands out).

Also, unskippable intro developer things, old crappy wooden doors that you can't just kick down (despite having a massive gun/superhuman strength/etc) but must search for an hour to find the key for.  Protection missions, especially ones where you have to defend an insanely suicidal AI.


Slippy the Toad.


----------



## Westside (Jan 15, 2010)

Ambiguous box-arts.  You play 80 hours of game realizing there is no gigantic titted lady like the one on the box.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Jan 15, 2010)

Escort and Stealth missions. Especially if they're in an RPG.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd have to say long loading screens that appear often (For example, the game FUEL, where a loading screen comes up after intense crashes, and of course where it normally shows up).


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 15, 2010)

warioware snapped not being able to detect your face EVER!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 15, 2010)

^that


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 15, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> ^that


fuck you


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 15, 2010)

*snippy*

On topic, I'd have to say that unskippable startup screens and forced stylus control where its not appropriate are my two biggest annoyances these days.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 15, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Settle down, you're both acting like 14 year olds.
> 
> On topic, I'd have to say that unskippable startup screens and forced stylus control where its not appropriate are my two biggest annoyances these days.


1.We are 14
2.I didnt say anything to the dickhead in the first place...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 15, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> 1.We are 14
> 2. I didnt say anything to the dickhead in the first place...


basic logic: 
1) why else would he pick that number as apposed to a more appropriate 8-12
2) you and dickhead's relations are completely irrelevant to anything here


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 15, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Ambiguous box-arts.  You play 80 hours of game realizing there is no gigantic titted lady like the one on the box.


i GoT thAt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On-topic: Missing shots i.e. in Lego Indiana Jones, using the whip on the wrong place. It's really frustrating when you want to kill a guy with the whip, but you end up whipping the enemy's side. Worse, attacking at the wrong place which could cause an unwanted monster battle. 

Another one would be "stealth missions". You know, those missions where you have to be undetected while doing something. I friggin' hate those. 

But the most annoying thing for me would be losing in a racing game when you're about to cross the finish line. I mean you're that close to getting 1st place but then you get attacked by Blue Shell and 3 consecutive red shells. Grrr....


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 15, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Missions that have time limits. I prefer to do things at my own pace.



or games that are not played tested. For example, those games that requires near perfect control to pass. Or games that are have artificial limit.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 15, 2010)

Useless controversy.

oh and retarded age ratings (OMG L4D IS SO SCARY!?!?!?!?!?!??)


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 15, 2010)

When you're playing F.E.A.R for the first time and Alma pops out of nowhere.  Shit.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Games like Silent Hill Homecoming, trying to be scary when it's just not


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 15, 2010)

Filler gameplay.  The reason most RPG's bore me nowadays, especially Japanese made ones.

It also hurt Wind Waker with that stupid treasure hunt near the end.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Jan 15, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Timed missions in an otherwise untimed game.... ugh.




Hmmm...that reminds me of Superman 64


----------



## kicknhorse (Jan 15, 2010)

Jeff88 said:
			
		

> That main guy from the Broken Sword DS, I can't even make myself to finish the game because of him.
> Worst character IMO.



Your crazy man, George Stobbart is one of the best characters who ever existed. On the PC version you have his voice and his jokes are amazing! Suttle satire. I will also love Broken Sword.

Oh - and I agree, water levels and when the intro company logos take ages. Also, things like in resident evil where the excuse for loading would be watching a door open or something.

I do liek in Budokai when you get to play with things whilst you wait for the loading, like make Roshi fly, or how many cybermen (excuse the spelling) you can make pop-up!


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 15, 2010)

I've had it with the Motherf%^$ing temple of the motherf%^$ing ocean king!
Also Navi, filler gameplay and unnecessary and forced touch screen gimmicks.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 15, 2010)

Some games where there are obvious typos, or other errors. In Star Trek: Tactical Assault (DS version), the ship database has the models for the Klingon Destroyer and the Klingon Light Cruiser swapped, while in the PSP version and maybe the DS version too, it has Trafalgar (correct) and Trafalger (incorrect)...in the same passage...


----------



## prowler (Jan 15, 2010)

When games tell you who the bad guy is without the main character knowing first.
and...
She isn't worth the picture so I'll just post a peach


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 15, 2010)

Really hate stealth missions that have to restart when you are fount.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Really hate stealth missions that have to restart when you are fount.


OMG Like in Kingdom Heart 358/2 Days >.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 15, 2010)

Also missions where you have to protect someone but they keep getting in your way or are just too dumb like in GoldenEye...perfect game my chuff.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 15, 2010)

That you always have to move up in GTA and that it always takes too long before the real fun missions start.
Especially in GTA 4 it was annoying, it was just driving someone to somewhere for the first 10 missions. I can drive a car, I don't need any training in that!


----------



## driverzx (Jan 15, 2010)

I hate really long tutorials. I WANNA GET FUCKING STARTED WITH THE GAME!!!


----------



## Rayder (Jan 15, 2010)

I hate instruction books that tell you nothing and just seem like one big EULA with credits and that's it.

I hate games that REQUIRE some form of help guide or FAQ to complete. 

And as you all should know by now, I hate cutesy games that I might have liked had they not been so flower-and-bunny sickening cute.

I also hate how whole genre's of games are not really made anymore, or are done half-heartedly, or have gotten the cutesy treatment, like shmups or 3D space shooters or action platformers. 

I hate games that have definite endings with no way to continue playing it if you liked it, other than to start over.

I miss the old arcade "play until you lose all your guys" type of games that never ended.

I hate educational games. I aints be needin no more edumacation.

I hate games with too much micro-management.

And that's above and beyond all the other annoyances people have already posted.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 15, 2010)

Missing an Active Reload in Gears of War.....then dying because of it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 15, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> That you always have to move up in GTA and that it always takes too long before the real fun missions start.
> Especially in GTA 4 it was annoying, it was just driving someone to somewhere for the first 10 missions. I can drive a car, I don't need any training in that!


The reason I prefer the first two games.  Just became less fun after GTA3 with each game.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 15, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I hate instruction books that tell you nothing and just seem like one big EULA with credits and that's it.
> 
> I hate games that REQUIRE some form of help guide or FAQ to complete.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, QFT! Dragon Age is one of those games that is just too much menu hassle. I would have loved the game without so much finetweaking, but now I just like it


----------



## playallday (Jan 15, 2010)

Lack of save points.  Like Tom Clancy's games.  But not so overdone like Call Of Duty, it saves like every time you fire a bullet.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 15, 2010)

When the game has more control then the player. I was playing Wii Sports and did a fitness test. I wanted to do it again but they said I could only do it once per day.






 I own the damn game.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 15, 2010)

Those cute but disturbed cats in the Marl Kingdom series and Antiphona no Seika Hime, they're annoying and are all sick in the head.  The worse thing is they are in all 4 games and they had the "Gilgamesh Syndrome", reoccurring characters that you fight over and over through multiple games in the same series, the Chef doesn't appear in the latest installment but the grunt cats do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImUHhkKQxbk

The end of the video contains one of the most disturbing things in video game history, I still can't believe Kururu ate some even after Crea advised her not to.  They also wanted to have Kururu's boyfriend for dinner and you had to rescue him.

Oh yeah this video also has another annoying character Ferdinand, for heaven's sake, if you want to take Kururu and Crea back home, take them home, not join the party and succumb to their reckless ways.  He's also the worst father ever, leaving his daughter unattended with no guards and escape routes all over the room she's in.  The worse thing is that at the beginning of the game he's always appearing and then once he does join your party permanently he starts to suck quickly.

Ants, spiders, fleas, beetles, slugs (Armored Core Series)

These biological horrors are annoying and some can be downright frustrating.  The worse offender is Armored Core 2 Another Age, the Fleas hop right when you shoot your weapon at them causing a miss and getting too close will deplete AP rapidly, of course their pulse cannons can do the same.  The Mama bug which makes little sense is a spider and it's in a closed room with little space to maneuver and only glass between you and her with re-spawning fleas and don't think of relying on the glass, she has a 5 shot laser that breaks the glass and cuts your AP in Half and if you get close is venom that depletes AP quickly, getting behind her at close range means instant death by laser, so the only proper way to defeat her is to attack in her face taking venom damage and hoping she dies before you.

The re-spawning ants in AC1 are a pain, if you don't even know that you only need to destroy the queen, you will be in there forever and what's worse, there are two missions where you fight them however the lab mission is easier since the queens make screeching noises when you are close to the door where they are located.  If 5 or more ants get behind you or gang up on you you're dead and you are in a cave if it's the city infestation so no room to maneuver.

The spiders aren't so bad in AC3, don't blade the mother or you will die and that's if you can reach her prior to getting hit, there are also cute little fanged beetles in the game, they are invincible unless you destroy at least 5 gas containers, the annoying thing is the wait for the containers, it takes like 3 minutes for them to appear and the beetles although cute can rip you apart in a minute.

The slugs in Silent Line are annoying since you only have one weak spot it's modified mouth which shoots a laser but the most annoying part is that thing heats up the entire room frying your AC in the process, if you defeat one you have 2000 or less AP regardless of AC type and if you complete the mission fast there's a second slug and not only will it heat you up twice as bad, you must also protect a transport that's sitting there from the monster and you can't screw around there are floating beetles in the room wanting to kill you as well and you will have 2000 or less AP so you better be lucky, God, or both to complete the mission.

Armored Flowers (Armored Core: Project Phantasma)

God those things are annoying, first of all they can float out of range and can shoot you at long range, they can pepper you death with machine gun fire and kill you in a few minutes in groups of 3-6, Second, these things keep coming and have the ability to sneak up on you so if you miss one, it comes back to haunt you at the end.  Beautiful to look at but you shouldn't be looking at them.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 15, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> When the game has more control then the player. I was playing Wii Sports and did a fitness test.* I wanted to do it again but they said I could only do it once per day.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made my day *cough* fatass *cough*


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 15, 2010)

Awkward camera angles drive me nuts. In 3rd person it's a nightmare lining up a jump while standing against a wall if the camera's swung around in front of you; some cameras won't position behind a wall and see through it. Or keeping tabs on a moving enemy in a fight if the camera's pointing the wrong way. It's even worse when the game doesn't give you any control of the camera at all.

Yes, there are many irritating things in games, but that's definitely the one that gets me the most. If they could get it right on Tomb Raider back in 1996 why is it so difficult now?


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 15, 2010)

I can't believe I didn't think of this before, but the single most soul destroying thing ever in video games for me is English dubbed voice acting, particularly in games that have a lot of spoken dialog. I can't fucking stand it. If I can't either get the Japanese voices (either by a menu option or an undub) or just turn the voices off, i will not play the game. 

But what if it's a good game? IT'S NOT A GOOD FUCKING GAME IF IT JABS A KNIFE IN MY EAR EVERY FEW GODDAMN SECONDS!

I know a lot of people disagree, but they're all wrong.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 15, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I can't believe I didn't think of this before, but the single most soul destroying thing ever in video games for me is English dubbed voice acting, particularly in games that have a lot of spoken dialog. I can't fucking stand it. If I can't either get the Japanese voices (either by a menu option or an undub) or just turn the voices off, i will not play the game.
> 
> But what if it's a good game? IT'S NOT A GOOD FUCKING GAME IF IT JABS A KNIFE IN MY EAR EVERY FEW GODDAMN SECONDS!
> 
> I know a lot of people disagree, but they're all wrong.


I totally agree. 

I normally just play the Japanese game, anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2010)

Repitive strain injury or gamers cramp not really in games but caused by them.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 15, 2010)

Gamer's Thumb.


----------



## Lubbo (Jan 15, 2010)

long cut-scenes that you cant skip, and long tutorials

oh! another one, when you have to get to save 'points' instead of just saving on the menu


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 15, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I can't believe I didn't think of this before, but the single most soul destroying thing ever in video games for me is English dubbed voice acting, particularly in games that have a lot of spoken dialog. I can't fucking stand it. If I can't either get the Japanese voices (either by a menu option or an undub) or just turn the voices off, i will not play the game.
> 
> But what if it's a good game? IT'S NOT A GOOD FUCKING GAME IF IT JABS A KNIFE IN MY EAR EVERY FEW GODDAMN SECONDS!
> 
> I know a lot of people disagree, but they're all wrong.



I hope you imported or are not planning to play FF13 because the English voice acting sucks except for Sazh and you better mute your set when Vanille starts talking, you will just die of disappointment, everytime she talks in the English version, a box of kittens die.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 15, 2010)

Game's that make you do the tutorial, i like learning the buttons my own way thanks, and cut scenes that even when you hit every button imaginable and more they still don't skip.

Oh and little kids thinking there amazing online on the 360 and think that if they lose their life will end, you  do know games are made for fun, not for topping the leaderboards


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 15, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I hope you imported or *are not planning to play FF13* because the English voice acting sucks except for Sazh and you better mute your set when Vanille starts talking, you will just die of disappointment, everytime she talks in the English version, a box of kittens die.


That. I struggled though FFX. That series just isn't worth it anymore.

Another related annoyance: Why would I want to play a game where the main character is a complete moron? Maybe in a comedy game, but something serious like FF? God no. I don't want to play as a character when I just want him to shut up and die.


----------



## referencer (Jan 15, 2010)

The fans.

No cutscene, gameplay element, character or plot can be as annoying as the fuckhead fan who will argue to the death that it's a good game and that you must play it.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 15, 2010)

Just thought of another one....

I hate games that don't let you set the controls to what you want.  Many games nowadays either have you locked in to one control set, or they only give you a couple of canned presets.  I want to be able to set each and every freakin' button to what I want it to be.


----------



## Jaems (Jan 15, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the Japanese version include English subtitles/menus? Enough for me to play and enjoy the game and understand it?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 16, 2010)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No English subs in the Japanese version.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 16, 2010)

Let's stay on topic here.

Another thing I hate is when an RPG makes you do something that's just completely wrong. I'm specifically thinking of Chrono Cross. Near the beginning of the game, that stupid bitch Kid gets poisoned or something, and you have to choose whether or not to try and save her. If you overlook your hatred for her and her horrible fake aussie accent and try to help her you end up having to destroy an entire ecosystem, as well as the people that have depended on it for thousands of years. You can't just change your mind once you find that out, either. If you don't make the cruel choice, the swamp and everything in it has to die.

I never finished that game.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 16, 2010)

Moon Runes in an english game.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 16, 2010)

Escort Missions. HATE them. They characters usually run around like punching bags.

Unskippable cutscenes. Why? I can understand if they're used for loading, but let me skip it as soon as it's done.

Solid NPC's. I HATE getting stuck in rooms when an NPC is standing in the door.

CPU controlled 2nd players. They suck.

Uncontollable camera angles. They start to get under my skin.

But more than any others-
Shitty Intuitive Controls. See: Prototype; Mirrors Edge; Assassin's Creed 2, Batman: AA, and numerous others. When the computer takes control of what it's ASSUMING you're trying to do... omg, that pisses me off and causes me to... not THROW a controller anymore (wireless controllers go further than wired. I learned that the hard way), but more hit my hands into the ground, usually with a controller in hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's gotten better, but still, bad controls (especially bad cpu assumed controls) are my #1 pisser.


----------



## Inunah (Jan 16, 2010)

1. Navi in The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Tat'l in The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. As much as I loathe to say it, because the fairies are my favorite characters in the Zelda series... THEY ARE FUCKING ANNOYING. In the beginning of Majora's Mask, when Tat'l gives you an up c-button 'tutorial' she scolds you on how long you took to press up c, even if you pressed it just as she called you. That signifies annoyingness. In Ocarina of Time, you'd be walking to the castle to meet Princess Zelda, and every five minutes "HEY!" get blared out about the exact same freaking thing every time! Still, it's easier to listen to that annoyingness on Youtube in this weird version that someone put up where all you hear the whole video is "HEY, LISTEN!"

2. Unskippable dialogue. In Zelda games, I do not like seeing "OH BLAH BLAH THIS BE HOW YOU USE IT, DUMBFUCK" every time I get a Treasure Chart or a Dungeon Map.... Or in a 2nd playthrough of Windwaker and it still has to tell you how to use weapons. And stuff telling you how to play games like Bejeweled or something. Just a freaking nuisance. "YOU GOT A PIECE OF HEART! Blah blah blah second piece blah blah blah quest subscreen....." "YOU GOT THE DUNGEON MAP! Blah blah blah green arrow blah blah blah yellow/blue arrow blah blah blah subscreen......" Well you know what? Here's what I think. "YOU GOT DIALOGUE! Something goes here to tell you what you got but even if you got it six times before you still don't know how to use it so you're not allowed to skip this stuff."

3. AI companions with shitty brains. There's a puzzle in one  of the Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles games for the DS, and it's horrible. You  have to position person two people on two different switches and two people on a bookshelf. Now, if you put one person on a switch and switch to another party member, the person steps off the switch, and if you put someone on the bookshelf and switch to another party member the person jumps off the bookshelf. Unless you have a friend with the game or Wifi, the puzzle is unable to be done. Now, I hate things like this. REALLY hate it.


----------



## Fluto (Jan 16, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> warioware snapped not being able to detect your face EVER!



lol


----------



## rwn (Jan 16, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> But more than any others-
> Shitty Intuitive Controls. See: Prototype; Mirrors Edge; Assassin's Creed 2, Batman: AA, and numerous others. When the computer takes control of what it's ASSUMING you're trying to do... omg, that pisses me off and causes me to... not THROW a controller anymore (wireless controllers go further than wired. I learned that the hard way), but more hit my hands into the ground, usually with a controller in hand
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin's creed 1.... fuck that game in the ass. i can't stand how you will be climbing something then outa nowhere... *I'm gunna jump to my death now* or how he randomly starts to climb something... if the controls were nice and finished it would be amazing... but noooooooo it just has to be fucking retarded... i couldn't play that game for more than like 20 minutes at a time.

and prototype i actually liked that one. it needed a little bit of work but wasn't horrible.


----------



## prowler (Jan 16, 2010)

Thought of some more..

Crappy AI that don't do shit, all they do is die.
Games that keep repeating a line of text throughout the whole game.
Grinding for tons of hours just to get past one bit of the game.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 17, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> But more than any others-
> Shitty Intuitive Controls. See: Prototype;



care to explain about that? 

I guess another annoying would be when the voice do not fill the character that they are trying to protray and the end product just sound horrible... i pity those who bought those game legit.


----------



## logical thinker (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 17, 2010)

For me? Any game that lacks a deep story or has a generic story. (Like Pokemon. The only bad thing about Pokemon for me is the incredibly generic story. Team wants to control world. Gets badges. Uses Legendary. Beats/Captures legendary. Beats team. Beat elite four. The end.)


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 17, 2010)

Ah I've got another one; when an exclusive franchise starts jumping platforms halfway through a story (*cough*Square-Enix*cough*). I am not buying a PSP just for 2 games.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 17, 2010)

Definitely lava. I know it hurts, but why must you instantly die most of the time? Super Mario 64 half-fixed that, but then Mario kept flying in the air with his ass on fire, and if you eventually do get on land, he runs like crazy and falls in the lava again! DAMN.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 17, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Thought of some more..
> 
> Crappy AI that don't do shit, all they do is die.
> Games that keep repeating a line of text throughout the whole game.
> Grinding for tons of hours just to get past one bit of the game.


*cough* Slippy Toad *cough*


----------



## silleeel (Jan 17, 2010)

Water Levels in games! (E.g Sonic)


----------



## Translucentbill (Jan 17, 2010)

One hit and you die, wtf?.....


----------



## Zarkz (Jan 17, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> 3. AI companions with shitty brains. There's a puzzle in one  of the Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles games for the DS, and it's horrible. You  have to position person two people on two different switches and two people on a bookshelf. Now, if you put one person on a switch and switch to another party member, the person steps off the switch, and if you put someone on the bookshelf and switch to another party member the person jumps off the bookshelf. Unless you have a friend with the game or Wifi, the puzzle is unable to be done. Now, I hate things like this. REALLY hate it.


I think you're doing that one wrong, cuz IIRC, you have to push something on top of the switch


----------



## Berthenk (Jan 17, 2010)

Fail teammember AI.
Yes, I'm looking at you Scamco Bandai!
Healers running around doing nothing but fighting with their lame weapons that don't do damage for shit while you and the rest of your team is dieing...
Also spamming special attacks and shizzle while their MP is low as shizzle.
Low defense stats geezers like mages casting spells that bring the towards the enemy before casting if they are computer controlled...
And when done casting stand around like a moron with a huge sword held horizontal turning around for 2 seconds...
Go to 2:51


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2010)

Two words. Pixel hunting.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 18, 2010)

the flute passage at the endboss stage in zelda st
normally they are easy to do but this one i am not able to handle
couldn't beat the game till yet because of that, very annoying


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Jan 18, 2010)

Not about any game in particular but corrupt save data or self deleting save data PISS ME OFF!


----------



## Zenith94 (Jan 20, 2010)

Annoying people in public in-game voice chat.


----------



## Sephi (Jan 20, 2010)

missions/things that have timers for no fucking reason. especially when the timers are unrealistic and the mission is senselessly difficult.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2010)

Another thing I hate
Games that try to be like Halo!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> missions/things that have timers for no fucking reason. especially when the timers are unrealistic and the mission is senselessly difficult.


+1

I hate games that have that.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

I can't beat the First boss in Zelda: ST. :ragequit:


----------



## hatredg0d (Jan 20, 2010)

crates/boxes/jars/ect. when you have to go around endlessly smashing these thing. it gets OLD when half the games made do this. lol, ok not half.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 20, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> I can't beat the First boss in Zelda: ST. :ragequit:


You can't be serious. Anyway, how does that even relate to the topic?

On topic: I also think that water in general is annoying to gaming. It can kill you instantly? WTF? And the timers they give you? Sonic was mean and cruel in that sense.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2010)

Random other thing, escort missions, they suck. They suck more when the person you are escorting run right into the line of fire with no weapons (or when they have weapons they don't use them or shot randomly in the air) get attacked by what you were trying to prevent from killing them and then they die, thus making you have to start all over again.
Fallout 3, Fable, Resident Evil, and Pokemon Mystery Dungeons are just 4 (well  all 9 if you count the pokemon games) that do this and half the time they are part of the main story, which makes it even worse having to replay the main story over and over again. I know people always complain about this, but there can't be enough said on why this sucks

Next is stealth missions in Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days, I love this game, I have to admit that, but damn those stealth missions sucked. I really can't get into how annoying they are, it's something you kinda need to play to really get.


----------



## deathking (Jan 20, 2010)

no world map or world maps you cant explore

come on people if your making a rpg let me explore and find where to grind my self
ff12 drove me nuts with it
also lack of side quests - new game plus in rpg


----------



## Nimbus (Jan 20, 2010)

Overuse of touch screen controls: Good lord, why the **** does every Zelda game for the DS have to use touch controls. C'mon Ninty, you're wasting a perfectly good and highly valuable D-PAd here.

Gimmicky play mechanics

Bad voice actors (Why the heck do you think I import most of my games)

Some re-translations (Chrono Trigger DS broke my heart. The new translation is gramatically correct, but it lacks that warm, toasty, gramatically-incorrect edge that I loved so much from the original)

Easy bosses: Let me tell you this, while I do expect the first boss to be easy. I also expect the final boss to take me anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour. Anything less than that means a crappy final boss.

MMORPGs: Seriously, after overcoming my addiction to these, every aspect of them is now annoying to me. Non-MMORPG ports or releases for games that are normally MMORPG's are ok with me though.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 8, 2010)

Nuclear Crow said:
			
		

> MMORPGs: Seriously, after overcoming my addiction to these, every aspect of them is now annoying to me. Non-MMORPG ports or releases for games that are normally MMORPG's are ok with me though.



yeah,you suddenly see that it looks fun,you try it,get addicted,waste money on it,get bored on it,and you realize its been 3 months,and you could have spent your time doing something much better. Maplestory for example,took me 5 years to realize i wasted my life playing it. i played it,quit,started playing again,and now completely quit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Random other thing, escort missions, they suck. They suck more when the person you are escorting run right into the line of fire with no weapons (or when they have weapons they don't use them or shot randomly in the air) get attacked by what you were trying to prevent from killing them and then they die, thus making you have to start all over again.



Dear God yes. If there's one objective in any video game that is stupid, it's escort ones. Mostly because the AI is pretty stupid (probably on purpose) and stuff like that. That's the one thing about RE4 that I hated with a passion. I shot Ashley more than a few times because instead of running away from the zombies coming at us when she's in front of me, she just ducks and randomly sits back up. Ugh.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

In any escort missions there's always part of me that thinks: "Fine, get yourself killed, I don't even need you anyway".


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Feb 8, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Krestent (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd HAVE to say the Emperor Ing from Metroid Prime 2.  If it hits you and you go flying, it doesn't do much damage, chances are you'll land in a pile of Phazon, which does TONS of damage.

EDIT: 1000 posts!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Goten said:
			
		

> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Really helpful.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 8, 2010)

Resident Evil's voice acting.


omg, I was like 6 and I knew it was god-awful. Still funny shit though.




*'Jill! Here's a lock pick. It might be handy if you, the master of unlocking, take it with you.'*

*'That was too close! You were almost a Jill-sandwich!'*


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry... But I can't stop laughing...

Oh what about those glitches that make you lose instantly... I remember a few from some games... Don't remember which ones but I remember one time that Suddenly my character fell down on what is supposed to be a street :S And I could pass through it... I though to myself 'fuck you stupid game, always messing with my head' I stopped playing it about 1 year... then I passed... I had to go the other way... I was pissed...


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 9, 2010)

Panda in muscle march.

OH WAIT, this *isnt* the topic for most awesome thing in video games!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 9, 2010)

The m on DS games that looks like an n


----------

